

Ask HN: Would you pay $10/month for this service? - ishener

I have an idea for a service to help app developers, and I would love to hear your input.<p>It&#x27;s a service that let you manage all of your app&#x27;s strings in a nice and friendly interface. It allows you to change text easily without deploying code, and lets non-coders enter and edit text. It will have an html wysiwyg editor to let people without html knowledge do some basic markup. Also, it let&#x27;s you manage localization and easily assign translations to translators.<p>From 2-3 people I talked to about this idea, two concerns were spoken of:<p>1. it introduced another point of failure for an app. My answer: all the strings are shipped in a json file that you can put in your s3 account, and cache in CDNs as you like.<p>2. it&#x27;s relatively easy to create your own string manager&#x2F;decoupler for your app. My answer: Yeah, but it&#x27;s also really cheap and easy to pay $10 for an existing solution, no?
======
dmitrygr
Until the last few sentences I had no idea what you are talking about and how
this coud possibly work. Then I saw "CDN" and realized you mean _WEBSITE_ not
_APPLICATION_. Should probably clarify that

------
benologist
For us it wouldn't be worthwhile (6 languages), our text just doesn't change
very often and being embedded in the apps guarantees instant delivery at any
scale.

Since we don't have multiple people maintaining text it's trivial to do this
ourselves if we needed to, and comparable to how we already manage cross
promotions and stuff.

------
crazypyro
First reaction, "No, visual studio does this for me."

Second reaction, I think this should be packaged with localization tooling or
be a simple, low-cost app. I don't understand what the value you are providing
to me every month when I look at localization most likely a few times a year.

------
joshowens
Thoughtbot had one and shut it down, was called copycopter.

